# Installed as Junior Warden



## Thomas Stright (Jun 29, 2021)

On 6/26 I had the honor of being installed as Junior Warden at Sam B. Crawford #1418 in New Caney Texas.
The last few years have been an interesting trip.


----------



## Mike Mendelson (Jun 30, 2021)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## Brother Rogers (Jun 30, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 30, 2021)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 1, 2021)

Congratulations Brother.  Enjoy the journey Eastward.


----------



## YHWH (Jul 3, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 4, 2021)

Congrats. It goes fast. Try to get your programs lined up for your year in the east.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 6, 2021)

Congratulations Brother JW !


----------



## fkebld (Jul 8, 2021)

Congrats! I was lucky enough to fill the JW seat for a bit and loved it.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 8, 2021)

fkebld said:


> Congrats! I was lucky enough to fill the JW seat for a bit and loved it.



That is interesting.  How did that come to pass?


----------



## fkebld (Jul 8, 2021)

Keith C said:


> That is interesting.  How did that come to pass?



My first chair after being raised was Junior Deacon and I was filling that at the time that our JW had to step down for some personal reasons. At the time, I was studying for the GLofKY Ritualist device (a contest of memorization of various parts of ritual that was just established) - I ended up not completing the study (I was a bit overwhelmed with college courses) but another Brother who was on the study committee really liked me.  He suggested to the WM, who subsequently asked informally around the Lodge, if I could take the vacant seat. Everyone was supportive.

It was "jumping the line" but all the Brothers were very supportive and wanted to give me the experience. I was very excited to sit in the South each communication and tried my best to live up to their expectations.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 12, 2021)

fkebld said:


> My first chair after being raised was Junior Deacon and I was filling that at the time that our JW had to step down for some personal reasons. At the time, I was studying for the GLofKY Ritualist device (a contest of memorization of various parts of ritual that was just established) - I ended up not completing the study (I was a bit overwhelmed with college courses) but another Brother who was on the study committee really liked me.  He suggested to the WM, who subsequently asked informally around the Lodge, if I could take the vacant seat. Everyone was supportive.
> 
> It was "jumping the line" but all the Brothers were very supportive and wanted to give me the experience. I was very excited to sit in the South each communication and tried my best to live up to their expectations.



Very interesting.  I am always curious about the differences between the way things work in various jurisdictions.  Here in PA if you were not signed off as proficient in the Business of the Lodge and EA Degree you could not take the JW Station for a Stated Meeting.  You COULD for an extra meeting as a learning experience.  So we would typically have to have a Past Master fill in the JW station until someone else was signed off at School of Instruction.

I hope you enjoy your time in the South!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 12, 2021)

Keith C said:


> Very interesting.  I am always curious about the differences between the way things work in various jurisdictions.  Here in PA if you were not signed off as proficient in the Business of the Lodge and EA Degree you could not take the JW Station for a Stated Meeting.  You COULD for an extra meeting as a learning experience.  So we would typically have to have a Past Master fill in the JW station until someone else was signed off at School of Instruction.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your time in the South!




Here in Texas the lodge votes the JW,SW and WM as proficient before elections are held.
Only those voted proficient can run for those chairs.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2021)

Here, the only installed and invested officers that are elected are the WM, tyler and treasurer (auditors are also elected, but they are not installed or invested). All other officers are appointed by the WM (except of course the IPM, which is held by right.)


----------

